# 4  2010 .   !

## .

,  !

     :

02.07.2010 
 51         62.2 = 80 500 (   )
 76   86.2 = 12279,66 (   )

25.12.2010 

 62.1         90.1.1= 161 000      
 62.2.        62.1 = 80 500   
  90.3        68.2  = 24559,32   
 68.2         76 = 12279,66 =    

       4  2010 .
    ,       24.06.2011  .

, ,     :

1)	   1   24.06.2011
2)	    :
 62.1         90.1.1= - 161 000       
 62.2.        62.1 = - 80 500    
      3)    ,         24.06.11,     .   :  25.12.2010?
:
  90.3        68.2  = - 24559,32    
      4)       24.06.11,       .   25.12.2010.
:
 68.2         76 = - 12279,66 -     .
      5) 24.06.2011        .
 62.1         90.1.1= 161 000      
 62.2.        62.1 = 80 500   
  90.3        68.2  = 24559,32   
 68.2         76 = 12279,66 =    


         4  2010 .

, ,    ?   ,    ,    .

.

----------


## Svetishe

?     ,   ,    .      .

----------


## .

Svetishe, ,  !

  ,       4  2010,         ,             -  26.06.11  31 000,   -  30.06.11  130 000

----------


## Svetishe

,         .
.     ,  ,

----------


## complect11

.

.

----------


## .

Svetishe, complect11, !

        .   ,         .    ? ..        4 .   76 , 68.2, 62.2. 90.1, 99 .
       ?

----------


## Svetishe

,   ?       .  ,           ?

----------


## Kantry

> 1)	   1   24.06.2011
> 2)	    :
>  62.1         90.1.1= - 161 000


     . 90.
  91.02  62.1
         .

 62  90

----------

,    :
      2011.    160 000,00 .,    100 000,00 .,     .     100 000,00 .   ,  ,  .         60 000,00 .,  -2, -3   -, ..            ,    100%    .   ,       ,   ,    ,       (    ....,  ).    ,   ,      ,  .    -       ?   2 .  -,    .   ,      ?

----------


## Svetishe

- -

----------

,            ,       ,        (,   )?

----------


## Svetishe

?    .              -       .

----------

,  ,       ,           60 000,00 .,    .    2- ,     ?      ,        4 ?

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,     ,    ,     ,      .

----------

!

----------

